# Missing members?



## redkitty (Feb 17, 2008)

I've noticed some people missing around here, they used to post often.  

Boufa06 and Mudbug..........where are you??!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

There are a LOT of them missing. They have life challenges or find other forums or just don't like us anymore. Never know why (


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2008)

Very strange Miss Kitty.... Just yesterday I was looking at some recipes Miss Boufa sent me, and thought about she had not been on lately! Then I think of, and miss Miss Mudbug often...everytime I eat Crawfish, which is fairly often this time of year. Sometimes, even when I eat catfish, I think about Miss Mudbug and how she absolutely loves fried catfish Maybe if I over night her a box of filets......


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, this subject has come up time and time and time again.  People move on, their lives change, they realize they spend too much time on the computer and stop...so many things.  It's happened to me too.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 17, 2008)

Remember a few weeks ago someone was asking where Bilby was.  Showed up, just had been busy I guess, but was happy to know that username was missed.  I asked about Luvs and haven't had an answer to that one.  And the lady that promised to make something for me, is gone too.  
With me on other food boards, I don't go into any of them as much as I frequent this one.  Don't know why.  Like them too.  But this one for me, feels homey.
Anyone know anything about Luvs?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Yep, this subject has come up time and time and time again. People move on, their lives change, they realize they spend too much time on the computer and stop...so many things. *It's happened to me* *too*.


 
I'm glad you came back........


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2008)

we all are, uncle bob. 

i miss my older sis, the 'bug.

i was thinking of crewsk recently. has anyone heard from her?

another one was lugaru. 

or going back further, mr. otter.

i could list about 50 people that have forgotten us. 

it's all your fault, tg.!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2008)

I brush my teeth and use deodorant, so I am sure it's not me!!!

And where the heck is Maidrite?  Oh, wait.  He's in the chair across the room, snoring.  Never mind.  

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's good we have this thread so if they come back they know they were missed!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2008)

OK...Iron Chef.....it's time for you drop by for a visit!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> OK...Iron Chef.....it's time for you drop by for a visit!!!



He's probably busy "Ironing!"    (psst... hurry back!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 18, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> He's probably busy "Ironing!"    (psst... hurry back!)


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> we all are, uncle bob.
> 
> i miss my older sis, the 'bug.
> 
> ...


 
You better behave mister!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I could come up with quite a few too, but, I don't want to list because if I miss one, I wouldn't want their feelings hurt.
BTW, does anyone hear from Sushi anymore?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> BTW, does anyone hear from Sushi anymore?


I sent him a yahoo message but he didn't respond.  I think he may not have that account anymore (it never shows him logged on).  I have been meaning to send him a card, just to say hi.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I sent him a yahoo message but he didn't respond. I think he may not have that account anymore (it never shows him logged on). I have been meaning to send him a card, just to say hi.
> 
> Barbara


 
Well, I will hope that he found that perfect job and woman and just doesn't have time to be on the computer anymore!!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2008)

I also miss our Aussie friend, Brooksy.  He has not been on for a long time.  He must be busy flying his plane or playing with the grandkids.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2008)

well, what about cliveb, Half Baked, and the woman from Greece, what is her name?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

Haven't caught YT in a while either.... or did someone already mention him?


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> well, what about cliveb, Half Baked, and the woman from Greece, what is her name?



boufa? or Ayrton?


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2008)

Ayrton, that's her!!  I enjoyed hearing what she was fixing.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 19, 2008)

Gossie got in contact with Ayrton a while ago. She was concerned about her after the fires in Greece.  From what I remember Gossie telling me Ayrton has just moved on to other things. Might be wrong on that point but she is alive and well anyway.

MyLegsBig is another one who is AWOL too.  Think the last time he posted he mentioned that things had just got bad again.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 19, 2008)

Thought YT was on last week.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2008)

nada, but I`m back now


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy to see you, YT.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ayrton is indeed alive and well. We e-mail on a regular basis.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 20, 2008)

Still around. Just been really busy with work.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 20, 2008)

buckytom said:


> we all are, uncle bob.
> 
> i miss my older sis, the 'bug.
> 
> ...


 


I'm here bucky, with pants on too!! Things have been topsy turvy for me since December, but I'm finally getting back on track. We moved to Columbia, SC a little over a week ago & I've been spending my days unpacking & trying to learn my way around. Learning my way around may take the rest of my life because I can get lost on a dead end street...LOL!! I found out I can even get lost while using my GPS!! Or as my mom put it, I got mis-located. Well, I'm off to tackle some more boxes!! Love & miss y'all!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2008)

Crewsk!!!!  Good to see you sweetie!!!!  Do we need to take up a collection and insert a GPS chip in you so we can at least always find YOU?????


----------



## crewsk (Feb 20, 2008)

That might not be a bad idea elf!!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Crewsk,
glad to see you. You've been missed. How are those beautiful kids?
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Feb 20, 2008)

They are doing great kadesma!


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm still around, just between fighting crime (from behind a cubicle) and working on our website I tend to forget to post, althought this is to date one of my favorite forums because of the people who post on it and the wealth and quality of recipes.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 9, 2008)

So  glad to see you are well, Lugaru.  Thanks for fighting crime (cubicle or not)  and keeping us  safe.

Visit here when you can.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, hey there Lugaru!! I'm glad to see your still around.
Now, we need to here from all the others that have lost us.
BTW,where the heck is MJ??


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Lugaru it is great to see you again!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 10, 2008)

It's been forever since MJ's been here... hope he's ok.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 10, 2008)

standing up in agressive stance and pounding chest,
"uuuhhhhh, ah-uh-ah-uuuuuhhhhhh"

sorry, i just felt like doing that. 

lol, lugaru! you seem to appear every time your name is said 3 times. 
good to see you.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 10, 2008)

Interestng thread. I was looking at member list last weekand and noticed that there are a lot of inactive names. I think K-Elf is right, people come and go.

I'm in Virginia for 3 days in a cold dark building, building data a center. S/B back on Thu to work. 

AC


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for remembering me, red kitty!  I've been AWOL a lot lately and didn't mean to be, but got in too much computer-staring-at time at work over the past few months and not enough cooking inspiration to share.  Stuff happens, we get busy, but we don't forget our friends here.

I miss Brooksy too (adventures in baking comes to mind), as well as Otter's cooking challenges.  Don't see Sierra Cook as much as I used to.  Crewsk either.

But there's lots of lovely new people here too, and I hope to get to know some of you better soon.


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

Or DampCharcoal. It's been forever since he's been on.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 16, 2008)

mudbug said:


> thanks for remembering me, red kitty!  I've been AWOL a lot lately and didn't mean to be, but got in too much computer-staring-at time at work over the past few months and not enough cooking inspiration to share.  Stuff happens, we get busy, but we don't forget our friends here.
> 
> I miss Brooksy too (adventures in baking comes to mind), as well as Otter's cooking challenges.  Don't see Sierra Cook as much as I used to.  Crewsk either.
> 
> But there's lots of lovely new people here too, and I hope to get to know some of you better soon.




Here I am mudbug!!  I having been on more lately, since my brother got married. The wedding and relatives visiting took up alot of my time.   Summertime is usually busy for me.  But I have been trying to get on at least once a week. 

middie, I miss DampCharcoal, too!!  I have is email address.  I will email him and see what he has been up to.


----------

